# 2011 Show Season!!!!!



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

awwww cool  good luck !!!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan! I'm already scheduling my 2011 season, too


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Yea I'm so excited. Me and my 2 show friends are trying to get a hold of some places that have cheap trailer rentals. We have 3 differant people with hitches on their trucks but none of us own a trailer and we can't rent a gooseneck cause none of the trucks have a bed hitch. That's the only thing standing in our way. Plus my mom wants to show too so my family alone has 3 horses and then my friends other 2. Oh man. We need to buy a trailer.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

I wish you luck in the shows you've chosen to be in.


----------

